# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  خیلی نگرانم میشه بیاید

## کنکوری ۹۹

سلام من چند سال پیش دیپلم گرفتم و امسال دوباره کنکور دادم مشکل اینه مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم نیست مفقود شده الان تو نت زدم میبینم نوشتن برای گرفتن المثنی باید استشهاد محلی جمع کنی و بعد میفرستن کلانتری و از اینجور چیزا خیلی هم زمان میبره کسی میدونه حقیقت داره یا نه؟؟؟الان باید چکار کرد

----------


## reza2018

از مدرسه گرفته بودیشون؟
احتمالا در مدرسه ای که تحصیل میکردی هستن یه سر به مدرسه بزن

----------


## فاطی4030

> سلام من چند سال پیش دیپلم گرفتم و امسال دوباره کنکور دادم مشکل اینه مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم نیست مفقود شده الان تو نت زدم میبینم نوشتن برای گرفتن المثنی باید استشهاد محلی جمع کنی و بعد میفرستن کلانتری و از اینجور چیزا خیلی هم زمان میبره کسی میدونه حقیقت داره یا نه؟؟؟الان باید چکار کرد


اگه از مدرسه نگرفتی و مفقود شده وظیفه ات نیست که اینکارو کنی.
ولی اگه گم کرده باشی یکم مراحلش سخته(دقیق درجریان نیستم)
موقع دریافت مدرک ازت امضا میگیرن که مسئولیتش به عهده خودته.
به منم خیلی تاکید کردن گم نشه
کپی ازش نداری؟خیلی جاها کپی کارتو راه میندازه
یسرم به اموزش پرورش شهرت بزن

----------


## Eli..

> سلام من چند سال پیش دیپلم گرفتم و امسال دوباره کنکور دادم مشکل اینه مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم نیست مفقود شده الان تو نت زدم میبینم نوشتن برای گرفتن المثنی باید استشهاد محلی جمع کنی و بعد میفرستن کلانتری و از اینجور چیزا خیلی هم زمان میبره کسی میدونه حقیقت داره یا نه؟؟؟الان باید چکار کرد


به مدرسه تون مراجعه کردید که ببینین دارن یا نه!؟

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سلام من چند سال پیش دیپلم گرفتم و امسال دوباره کنکور دادم مشکل اینه مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم نیست مفقود شده الان تو نت زدم میبینم نوشتن برای گرفتن المثنی باید استشهاد محلی جمع کنی و بعد میفرستن کلانتری و از اینجور چیزا خیلی هم زمان میبره کسی میدونه حقیقت داره یا نه؟؟؟الان باید چکار کرد


اگه گمش کردی که دنگ و فنگ داره زیاد !

----------

